# Shenandoah Villas (RCI #1645)



## janej (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi all,

Does any one have information on this resort?  I have a last minute exchange on hold for a 2 bedroom that sleeps 10.  The resort website and RCI only show 3 bedroom sleep 10 or 2 bedroom sleeps 6.

Thanks a lot for your help,

Jane


----------



## NTHC (Nov 17, 2008)

There is a hotel style building on the resort....beside the Eagle Trace at Killy Court units....that are two bedrooms that sleep 10.  

This is the layout:
A bedroom with an entrance with two doubles, a bedroom with an entrance that has a king bed and a sleeper sofa and a living area with a sleeper sofa. They have a full kitchen and are all on one level.  They are fairly large units.

There should be something on the website that shows this though I have not looked for this particular unit style.

If you have other questions, call me and I can take a picture of the building.
http://www.massresort.com/v.php?pg=131

I went back and found this on the website, hope this helps.
Thanks,
Cindy
540-560-2987


----------



## janej (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Cindy,

Thank you so much for finding the information for me.  The pictures are really helpful.   We are going to an event at James Madison University.  Do you know how far is the resort from JMU?  I put unit 2401 and 2205 on hold.  How far apart are they?  We have four families in the group.

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## NTHC (Nov 21, 2008)

Jane,
JMU is about 20 minutes from the resort.  I will check on unit numbers for you.  I am guessing one is second and one is fourth floor, but I will run up there tonight and take a look.
Thanks,
Cindy


----------

